# 2011 Versa S keyless control module exists yet not programmable?



## SoulBlighter (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a 2011 Versa S Sedan with power locks and supposedly no keyless entry. My car does have the keyless control module back to the left of the glovebox and was verified at the dealership yet it still cannot be programmed with keyless entry. Is there another piece to the system missing? The BCM says it cannot be given factory keyless entry.
The keyless control part number is 28595 and I do have an OEM remote to program.


----------

